# My Horse made the finals for America's Favorite Trail horse!



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

I am super excited! OUr video airs June 6! On ACTHA tv. Please vote for us!

PJ is my first horse, I bought him when I was 12, he is now 33, and I am now grown and married with 4 kids.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a darling! I just love how you let his personality take over the video rather than being concerned with 'perfect this perfect that.' I really felt like I got to know him a little in those few minutes. He looks like quite the boy, and looks fantastic for his age! Thanks for sharing, and best of luck to you in the contest!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

woohoo!!  congratulations!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Way to represent ! He's my kinda horse.... Congrats!


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations!! Best of luck, I'll be watching for you!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Go PJ GO!!! Loved your video, what a great guy and you should be proud! Best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you all!! I am going to promote him and the video as much as I can, so feel free if you like to share it with your FB, freinds, ect.
He has been my horse for the last 16 years. He is still going strong, but I have no idea how much longer he has. Over the years he has won me 13 belt buckles, to many ribbions and trophies to count, and taught me so much! If we could win I think it would be the perfect final chapter for his competative life!
He LOVES to work, and go go go!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! Love seeing those oldies still doing their thing. Just don't tell him I called him old, I'm sure he'd be offended :wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that was just utterly charming to watch. He is fantastic. and you ride beautifully!


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol Tinyliny! Thanks... The more I watch the video the more I say to myself "you shoulda wore the sports bra!" I was bouncing all over the place, suprised I didn't get a concusion! haha!


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Been busy! My hometown paper isdoing a story, working on the local news to do one too. Booked in 2 parades to promote him!


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

My local TV news came out and did a story on PJ! It was on TV tonight! If you want the link PM me!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Best of luck!! I enjoyed your video,inspiring Had to share it on my FB with my horsie friends!!


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks! Please feel free to share the video, his page, everything!! Get peple to vote! lol PJ has his own facebook page "PJ Appaloosa"


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The blue tarp scene has me convinced that he is a great horse!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

PJ is a love!!! So happy for you both. Any gelding that puts up with youngins trying to nurse him has got to be the best horse there is ;-)


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Amazing! Never seen or even heard of a horse working like this and being fit into his thirties!


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

*I love you PJ!*

Gonna go friend him and share on facebook... I wish I could get RFDTV!!


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Eagle Child, it is not on RDF this year. It is online at ACTHA.tv


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

For those that ready the first post I boo booed! My video is on June 12th. NOT the 6th opps!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

What a horse. Hope I find a partnership like that with a horse one day!


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Vote "PJ" appaloosa for America's Favorite Trail horse!
June 12th-14th at www.Actha.TV Up to 10 votes/emails per computer allowed.
Be his friend on facebook "PJ Appaloosa" 
Happy Trails!

(I was wrong on the date in the origional post oopps....)


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Y'all! Today is the day! Please vote for PJ! His video airs at 7pm CST (6pm pacific?) at www.actha.tv Voting is open 48 hours, and up to 10 people or emails can vote per computer/IP So please put those votes to good use.

Help make 33 yr old PJ Appaloosa, America's Favorite Trail horse!


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

PJ WON episode 5!! Thanks to all who voted!~
PJ will be in the finals next week with the other top 4 finalists. Voting will be same time and place next week. Please VOTE PJ and help him win!!!

ACTHA's Finalist pic.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is so awesome!


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks! I am super excited! PJ deserves it!


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Please vote PJ for America's Favorite Trail Horse! Thanks to your votes last week, he is now in the finals! Vote at www.actha.tv up to 10 votes/emails allowed per computer. Voting open till thursday5pm 
Help make 33yr old PJ appaloosa America's favorite trail horse!


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

8 hours left! Please for for 33yr PJ and help him win! He's really slowing down this year, and I'm afraid it might be the last year we can compete. I think wining would be a great endding to his show carrear.
www.actha.tv


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I shared your clip on FB but I had no idea you're on HoFo, haha.
I was so impressed by your horse and you! 

Good luck! if the contest is over, let us know the results. You are my winners, in any case <3


----------

